# Photos From Cathy Patrick Memorial Show



## mambo101 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pictures Mambo.
There are some really cute bunnies there.
Was there lots of people there?

Rainbows!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 30, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote: *


>





That is one UGLY Lionhead :shock:, hehehe .


----------



## Spring (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww! So cute! See any French lops? 

Aww Amy.. he's as cute as a button!  Looks like he has a gray beard around his face hehe.

I was puzzled for a second, then realized they were some sort of birds.. I need to go to bed soon lol!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 30, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *mambo101 wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Really? I think he's really adorable! He kinda looks like a chocolate doughnut with that really grayish-whiteish frosting.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 30, 2007)

Yep, that Lionhead looks grumpy, haha. It isn't the prettiest Lionhead that I have ever seen.

Now, for the torts, gorgeousss :inlove:!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 30, 2007)

These two were my favorites - even before I knew who the breeder was (my friend Lisa)....

I love these 2...

Peg*

mambo101 wrote: *


>


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2007)

*I think its a cutie!:biggrin2:*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *mambo101 wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Jul 31, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> That is one UGLY Lionhead :shock:, hehehe .


:shock:I'm shocked that you can call a rabbit ugly. I never could, I think it's a horrible word. That is a beautiful rabbit IMO, as are all rabbits. 

But then all the rabbits I own may be considered "ugly", black, REW, and achinchilla lionhead with a sparse mane.:dunnoThough to me they are the most beautiful rabbits in the world!:bunnyheart 

Thanks for sharing the piccies Mambo! My favs are pictures2, 5, 12, 13, 14 and 18. :biggrin2:


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 31, 2007)

I also thing the black lionhead looked very cool. I really try to take photos of the most photogenic rabbits and that black had such great personality, believe me, I wish I could have taken him home.

Dan


----------

